# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Intel и ThinkPad дарят голос профессору Стивену Хокингу

## Labs

В середине 1980-х Стивен Хокинг оказался на грани гибели. Пневмония, полученная во время поездки в Женеву, грозила унести жизнь всемирно известного физика. Врачи полагали, что его организм, ослабленный латеральным амиотрофическим склерозом – болезнью, поражающей двигательные нейроны – не справится с недугом. Несмотря ни на что, Хокинг продолжал исследования – как раз в этот период он писал легендарную “Краткую историю времени”.

Медикам чудом удалось спасти Хокинга, но в результате длительной и сложной терапии ученый потерял голос. Лишенный возможности писать и говорить, он вынужден был прибегать к различным технологическим ухищрениям, чтобы создавать научные труды, но работа все равно продвигалась крайне медленно. Гениальный физик приходил в отчаяние от мысли, что не сможет закончить столь важную для него книгу.

Сначала Хокинг пользовался примитивной карточной системой, затем перешел к программе, которая позволяла нажатием кнопки приводить в действие синтезатор и воспроизводить речь. Опасения исследователя не оправдались – научный бестселлер “Краткая история времени” вышел и был распродан в количестве 10 миллионов экземпляров. Однако болезнь остановить так и не удалось – вскоре руки были обездвижены, и печатать можно было только с помощью мышцы щеки, к которой подсоединялся специальный датчик.

Удрученный невероятно низкой результативностью такого способа, в 2011 году Стивен Хокинг обратился к одному из основателей Intel, Гордону Муру – сотрудничество физика с компанией началось еще в конце 90-х годов. Решить проблему взялась Лама Нахман, глава компьютерной лаборатории Intel в Силиконовой Долине. Совместно с коллегами она создала уникальное программное обеспечение с автоматическим вводом слов, позволившее удвоить продуктивность работы одного из величайших умов современности. 

«Мне было очень сложно поддерживать связь с окружающим миром и заниматься тем, что я люблю, – сказал Хокинг на встрече с журналистами в 2014 году. – Благодаря усовершенствованной программе я могу работать значительно быстрее, а значит продолжать читать лекции, писать статьи и книги и, конечно же, больше общаться с моей семьей и друзьями».

Летом 2015 года Intel сделала программное обеспечение доступным для широкого потребления, притом совершенно бесплатно. Только в течение первой недели лицензия для пользования открытой платформой была скачана 10 тысяч раз. Люди, страдающие заболеваниями двигательных нейронов, получили ACAT – систему, которая могла существенно облегчить их повседневную жизнь. 

Однако ограничиться только программой не представлялось возможным – Стивену Хокингу был необходим удобный и производительный компьютер. Инженер Трэвис Бонифилд, который начал работать с ученым в 2001 году, приспособил к его специфическим потребностям конвертируемый планшет Lenovo ThinkPad X220t. Он с легкостью крепился к инвалидному креслу, обеспечивал высокую скорость работы и был оснащен дисплеем, читать с которого удобно даже при интенсивном дневном свете.

С тех пор Lenovo обновляет компьютер Стивена Хокинга каждые два года. Сегодня ученый пользуется устройством ThinkPad Yoga 260, который выбрал сам в 2016 году – ноутбук стал надежным помощником в создании научных шедевров. Специалисты, разрабатывающие программное и аппаратное обеспечения, продолжают эксперименты – ведь Хокинг становится старше, а изменение его физического состояния может потребовать новых технических возможностей. Команда Ламы Нахман разрабатывает новую цифровую систему, которая могла бы еще более чутко улавливать движения и точнее их распознавать.

Стивен Хокинг тем временем не сбавляет темпы работы. Он продолжает исследования черных дыр и ранних периодов существования Вселенной. В 2016 году в соавторстве с коллегами из Кембриджского и Гарвардского университетов он издал работу “Мягкие волосы черных дыр” в журнале Physical Review Letters. Основная ее мысль состоит в том, что информация о поглощенных черными дырами объектах сохраняется в “мягких, супертрансляционных волосах” (волосы – метафора для обозначения различных параметров черных дыр) – они остаются на горизонте после гибели черной дыры. Иными словами, черные дыры – отнюдь не абсолютная пустота, и их содержание подлежит тщательному изучению. Эту тему развивают ведущие астрофизики по всему миру.

Для всех, кто причастен к разработке программы и компьютера для Стивена Хокинга, этот проект стал одним из наиболее значимых событий в жизни. «Я никогда особенно не восхищался знаменитостями, но история Стивена меня потрясла, – признался Трэвис Бонифилд. – Мы не просто сделали для него компьютер. Мы помогли человеку, который является достоянием всего мира, продолжить общение с этим миром». Компьютерные технологии стали посредниками между человечеством и гениальным ученым, идеи которого, возможно, изменят наше представление о мироустройстве.

----------

